# Tip's at restaurant



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

yeah I know it's been flamed before, but last night really pi$$ed me off 
Reasonably nice meal, not bad service so wasn't too upset when the bill arrived with "10% optional service charge" already added on.
What annoyed me though was that when the credit card slip came back for me to sign... it had another "tip" section on there for me to fill in !!
Just put a line through that and paid the amout for the meal + the "10% optional service charge"... wish I had asked for that back now as well !
Oh well - they won't be getting my custom again :-/


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Harvey Nics in Leeds once added 15% tip just for handing me a cup of coffee! Cheeky bar stewards!

It's not compulsory in this Country so you can refuse. My mate has no shame she'll always argue this one and will refuse to pay it just because they were so bloody cheeky to add it on in the first place..................

I'll happily pay for good service but I won't have someone else decide on a tip on my behalf just because they're bringing food to my table that I'm bloody well paying for! Â


----------



## SteveS (Oct 20, 2003)

Didn't have a "cover charge" as well did it? Seen that before where the 10% is lumped on to the total including the cover charge and still a space for a tip on top..... . Damn cheek. Never went there again either. ;D


----------



## ttimp (Jul 9, 2003)

> What annoyed me though was that when the credit card slip came back for me to sign... it had another "tip" section on there for me to fill in !!
> Just put a line through that and paid the amout for the meal + the "10% optional service charge"... wish I had asked for that back now as well !
> Oh well - they won't be getting my custom again Â :-/


Aren't you supposed to leave a 1p tip on the table to really piss 'em off and (hopefully) get the message.

I don't usually notice if there is a compulsory 'tip' on the bill and generally try to leave 10% if the service has actually been good / friendly etc, particularly if it's a place we use regularly and have every intention of going back to (don't want 'em pissing on your chips next time!)


----------



## jonhaff (May 20, 2002)

its not always their fault, its the card machine, its standard practise on most to print in the same format so they dont get a choice of removing the tip bit on the bit you sign.

If they have already added it to the bill then simply sign it (which is fine) or if you really want to put in zero and re-write the amount again fine too but you dont need to. Just remeber to tick the recipt off your statment to ensure they havnt added anything (they wont cos its illegal and they would lose their visa status if they did.)


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

I think the tipping thing is one of the worst things about NY. No matter what happens you are expected to tip. The bellboy opens a door & expects a tip, the maid makes your bed & expects a tip. Its not 10% either in NY, they expect 20!

The taxi drivers are the same. I would rather them just increase the prices by 20%...


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

I tip if the service is very good - i dont get tipped for doing my job so why should anyone else - fuck em


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> I tip if the service is very good - i dont get tipped for doing my job so why should anyone else Â - fuck em


Don't you get bonus payments from your employer?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

If you like the restaurant and you plan to go back then be a gentleman. If you don't like it and the food was crap then you don't give them anything.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> Don't you get bonus payments from your employer?


yes - but my work is always exceptional ;D


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

What is the point of the tip though?

In Nik's post above he says if the food is crap then don't leave a tip. But isn't the tip supposed to reflect the service and not the food?

So what happens if the food is shite (not literally), but the service is fantastic?


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> So what happens if the food is shite (not literally), but the service is fantastic?


A quiet word with the manager and a big discount on the bill


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I always tip but tip the nice waiter in his hand so no other sod gets it . 
I always tip my hairdresser too but she chucks the tip I giver her personally in the 'tip' jar as they divide out all the tips at the end of the day. But I would rather it go in her pocket as she cuts my hair


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

What a mean bunch of skinflints. :-X

Like it or not, tipping is a convention associated with eating out as an additional contribution towards service. Â Many waiters get paltry wages and rely on tips to bolster this. Â Service costs.

If you don't want to pay for service or a cover charge, stick with the Burger King, KFC and Macdonalds. :-*


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I think most people are of the opinion that we should pay for good service, but not bad.

Which strengthens the argument that restaurants hsouldn't just add it to your bill without checking that it's OK to do so.

It should be discretionary and the size of the tip should reflect your view of its worth.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> What a mean bunch of skinflints. :-X
> 
> Like it or not, tipping is a convention associated with eating out as an additional contribution towards service. Â Many waiters get paltry wages and rely on tips to bolster this. Â Service costs.
> 
> If you don't want to pay for service or a cover charge, stick with the Burger King, KFC and Macdonalds. :-*


I'm not a skinflint, thank you very much and I donate to The Big Issue aswell. If anything I am generous Flint


----------



## teucer2000 (May 14, 2002)

As a Civil Servant I think the Government should increase taxes and pass those increases on as a tip to us for shuffling paper around. 10% would bring my salary up to the level of a waiter.....


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> I'm not a skinflint, thank you very much and I donate to The Big Issue aswell. Â If anything I am generous Flint Â


A quarter-pounder and fries please.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> As a Civil Servant I think the Government should increase taxes and pass those increases on as a tip to us for shuffling paper around. 10% would bring my salary up to the level of a waiter.....


As a civil servant you should resign instantly. There are waaaay too many of you leeching the exchequer. 

_Runs away_


----------



## karloff (Feb 19, 2003)

This one gets me revved up too! Popped into a bar after work in the City the other day, we were accosted by a Eastern European lass who took our orders and said that she'd bring them over. Cue long delay, then search for Svetlana, which finally results in ropey pint with all manner of un-bitter like particles in it, flat lager & pretty bland food. We ask for the dodgy drinks to be replaced, and then decide to go on somewhere else.

When the bill comes along, the cheeky cow had already added 15%!!! Quick chat to manager & we end up not paying for anything, but definitely won't be going back!!!

Grrrrrrrrrrr!!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

We went out last sunday as a family and there was 14 of us. The Bill came to nearly Â£400. Would we have been expected to leave a 10% tip do you think? The service was brill, the food was lovely and to be honest I nor the relatives couldn't have faulted it. But 10% of the bill? The waiter would have thought all his christmas' had come at once if we had left him a Â£40 tip ;D. I think Â£20 was left though.


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

You wouldnt pat the dog for shitting on the carpet, would you??????????????
So why pay extra for crap food or service.
Be un British, if you dont say this is crap they will carry on serving crap.
I look on it the same way as teaching a child, praise the good, scold the bad. ;D ;D ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> This one gets me revved up too! Â Popped into a bar after work in the City the other day, we were accosted by a Eastern European lass who took our orders and said that she'd bring them over. Â Cue long delay, then search for Svetlana, which finally results in ropey pint with all manner of un-bitter like particles in it, flat lager & pretty bland food. Â We ask for the dodgy drinks to be replaced, and then decide to go on somewhere else. Â
> 
> When the bill comes along, the cheeky cow had already added 15%!!! Â Quick chat to manager & we end up not paying for anything, but definitely won't be going back!!!
> 
> Grrrrrrrrrrr!!


Excellent reaction. I fully approve.

I hope the manager gave them hell.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> We went out last sunday as a family and there was 14 of us. Â The Bill came to nearly Â£400. Â Would we have been expected to leave a 10% tip do you think? Â The service was brill, the food was lovely and to be honest I nor the relatives couldn't have faulted it. But 10% of the bill? Â The waiter would have thought all his christmas' had come at once if we had left him a Â£40 tip Â ;D. Â I think Â£20 was left though. Â


If you loved the food and the service was great, you should have left at least Â£40. After all the poor waiter had to go up and down serving 14 people. So more or less you had a dedicated waiter for the duration of your dinner.

Why if there are only two people in the restaurant it is OK to give 10% but when there are 14 you have to give less?


----------



## SteveS (Oct 20, 2003)

Agree. 2 customers, 14 customers, whatever; it makes no difference, you are paying the same per head and they have worked that much harder.

Tipping the waiter for good service is right, they rely on it to make up their crap wages, their bosses rely on it and pay them sh1t because of it, the inland revenue tax them for it (or a percentage thereof) whether you give it or not......

If it goes to the management _then_ I have an issue, that's why I don't like that cover charge cobblers I posted about earlier. 
I always ask when the 10% is put on the bill whether the person serving me is getting it or if it is going to the management, if the latter I decline and leave cash on the table.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Actually we had 3 waiters plus the manager giving us our drinks :. Besides, no one else was in there and it would have been no different for the waiters if they were waiting on 7 tables with couples at them. After all most waiters and waiteresses deal with a number of tables at any given time!


----------



## SteveS (Oct 20, 2003)

> it would have been no different for the waiters if they were waiting on 7 tables with couples at them.


Paying 10% a head (if the service was good). QED.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> Paying 10% a head (if the service was good). QED.


Never mind this bloody bill..I'm gonna go out and buy myself bloody mallet to wack you lot over the head with ;D


----------



## SteveS (Oct 20, 2003)

You could use the Â£20 you saved from the tip. That could buy quite a big mallet I guess. 

I'm just kidding Abi, whenever we have a big party it always _seems_ like a huge tip. :-*


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> You could use the Â£20 you saved from the tip. That could buy quite a big mallet I guess.
> 
> I'm just kidding Abi, whenever we have a big party it always _seems_ like a huge tip. :-*


LOL thats ok . Actually I went around and gave all the waiters a big kiss and a hug after the meal *phwaaaa*  because I enjoyed it so much. Besides it was Cafe Uno here in our local town and they know my face as I am a regular there .


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> LOL thats ok Â . Â Actually I went around and gave all the waiters a big kiss and a hug after the meal *phwaaaa* Â  because I enjoyed it so much. Â Besides it was Cafe Uno here in our local town and they know my face as I am a regular there . Â


If they know you and you keep going there all the time, this is another reason why you should reward them more. The know you are a regular customer and they put extra effort to please you. So be extra nice to them!

Last Christmas I gave my hairdresser alone a Â£20 tip. She is such a lovely girl and very nice to me and my wife.

At least next time give them a blow job instead of a kiss...they will most definitely appreciate this a lot. ;D


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Do you think Vlastan would give them the Tip? 

Folks. NEVER tip less than 10% even if in a large group.

I was a waiter to fund my way through college and the tips were the main reason for doing it, but boy did I have to deal with some rude demanding diners who clearly did not know how to behave. Never upset your waiter _before_ your food comes.

Good Diners beget good Waiters and vice versa. Some of you might not understand this last statement. :-X


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I would have thought that the percentage for a tip for good service for a large group should be more than for just a couple not less.

It's comparatively easy to give good service to two people. If they can deliver all 14 meals, drinks etc at the same time and give you good service then it deserves at least the standard 10%.

There was four people running around looking after 14 people. I'm sure they really appreciated the Â£1.43 tip from each person once they'd split it four ways. :-/

I wouldn't expect the same service if you go back there.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Nick when I last saw you I did you a super lunch , which I know you enjoyed. However, you never gave me a tip for being your waitress ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Ok let me explain something. Our Bill was actually split between my brother in law and my husband not 14 people! In my opinion the bill was enough money without giving a silly large tip on top!

I dont expect to be tipped every soddin time I type a frigin letter or get all my 6 bosses their cups of tea or lunches for them and their clients.

Besides one of the waiters does drive a TT roadster! So I expect he is probably doing this waiting job to pay for that and have a full time job during the day! 
However I would never say no to giving a tip and something is better than nothing. If you think about it, the amount of couples that give at least a Â£10 tip and then times that by how many sittings they have, you may be suprised to find how much they actually make without declaring it for tax!


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Maybe that's why they often add 10% onto the bill for parties of 8 or more - as tightwads won't tip them enough to share around or allow for the extra time.

I took 8 out in Connecticut last week, 10% on the bill and I gave the good waiter a tip on top. The bad waiter I didn't - well except to point out that if he expected a tip not to forget about my 8 year olds Ice Cream and Kiddy Pack!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Have to agree with the rest of the comments here, think that the reason restaurants automatically add is precisely because when you're paying a lot for the food, the tip does seem excessive. :-/


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

Beware the restaurant that adds a service charge and a cover charge to your bill.

It usually means that they know the service is crap and they are trying it on.

A good restaurant will count on you coming back several times. While a bad restaurant will try and take you for what it can get and not be bothered if you ever go back or not.

I always say vote with your feet. If you don't like the service or the food don't go back. Life's too short to dance with ugly girls and trying to swallow bad food.

In my opinion not enough people complain about bad service, irrespective of it being in restaurants or anywhere else.

If you are used to bad service, then mediocre service will appear good to you.



> Â Never upset your waiter _before_ your food comes.


Never was a truer word written on this forum (3 years at a hotel school and 10 year's experience in hotels allow me to say so!!! [smiley=rolleyes5.gif] )

I could tell you stories that would make your toes curl and your eyes water (at the same time [smiley=sick2.gif]).


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

> I could tell you stories that would make your toes curl and your eyes water (at the same time [smiley=sick2.gif]).


Go on then. Don't be shy


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

> Go on then. Â Don't be shy Â


You would never go to a restaurant again if I did.


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

> You would never go to a restaurant again if I did.


You're not talking 'Chef's special sauce' are you?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I went to an indian restraunt that has since closed down because of their dips they had for starters :-X. I wondered why they were all creamy and tasted so salty :-X ;D :-[


----------



## pgm (May 7, 2002)

Abi, really! :


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

What did I say that was wrong ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> I went to an indian restraunt that has since closed down because of their dips they had for starters Â :-X. Â I wondered why they were all creamy and tasted so salty Â :-X Â ;D Â :-[


Indian people love their food very salty. ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> Indian people love their food very salty. Â ;D


I thought it was more spicey


----------

